# Alone in Tarifa... SAFE?



## Sandy1313 (May 24, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm not an expat, but really need some advice here.

I'm thinking of spending a few weeks in Tarifa this August. What attracts me is the "less civilized" aspect and of course the possibility of taking Kite lessons. I would like to rent an apartment, take kite lessons, and travel around a bit to the towns in the area.

I'm having second thoughts on this... I'm a girl in my 30s, will be travelling alone and don't speak any Spanish (yet!) . How safe is this trip going to be? Maybe better I go to a more "traditional" place and go to Tarifa next year with some friends? I don't mind travelling alone, but don't want to spend my trip worrying about my safety.... any comments??

Thanks!


----------

